# Which one?



## phil (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi all, I've been trying a few live Cd's recently and have decided to go with Suse 10. I'm a complete newbie to Linux and not a great computer wizz in general but willing to learn. I plan on using partition magic, partitioning my hard drive and having suse on as well as xp until i get my head around it all then we will see about ditching xp.

Firstly, which one should i download? On the site it has the evaluation copy with loads of programs on and then the open source copy. Not sure which one? 

Thanks


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 3, 2006)

First go Here under the US get all of those .iso's their are 5 make sure when u go back to download the others that they come from the same section Second i wouldnt reccomend installing on the same hard drive its messed me up but if you have to others have had luck i also used partition magic dont tell partition magic that your installing a new os or anything it causes proplems just make a partition of whatever size you want to use and hit apply that partition should now show up in windows yay!!! now just boot your suse cd and install it however on the last screen it will tell you wat its going to partition this is when u change all u do is go down to the button change and click on partitioning then u just select the say 10gig partition you made from a list you then hit ok and go and you wait you have sucessfully installed linux yay go SUSE 10 i love that os


----------



## phil (Feb 3, 2006)

So they are Evaluation versions? Is one 'better' than the other? 
Thanks for the installation advice, makes good sense.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 3, 2006)

they are called evaluation ..but their is nothing that it doesnt have i assure you(its just like home edition of XP its not pro......thats all)....no its just if you look say you download 3 of the 5 disks from new york dont get 4 and 5 from california their is sometimes like a 1mb diff or maybe even less and that would probably currupt an install and we dont want that.

also about the installation i see you only have 1 HDD im not saying it wont work theirs just stories of it not working right just try to backup data or brace yourself for an error im not saying that it WILL happen but when duel booting you have to expect the worst and with stories about curruption id backup just in case or make sure you have nothing to lose all this backing up might not even matter u might be greated by a freindly boot loader asking windows or suse 10!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> its just like home edition of XP its not pro......thats all



Actually Windows XP pro supports SMP home doesn't, also pro has full NTFS support, home is limited. There are various other differences.

As for Linux, I'm not sure how the evaluations are different from the full version. I do know that a lot of distributions can be downloaded freely (full). A few weeks ago for example I downloaded Fedora Core.

I do believe Suse is a good choice for a beginner, I'm a Linux-n00b as well and I can work with Suse


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've tried Suse, fedora, and mandriva so far.  I found them all fairly simple to use even though I don't know much about linux.  I liked mandriva the best though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 3, 2006)

well thank you dan i know your right but i when to the suse foeums and asked that same exact question and the moderator simply told me the eval was the exact same as the real thing but...thear are a couple diff.........graphics card drivers arent installed as part of the system like if you buy the "full" retail version you also dont get the handbook or tech support ...but for thse i A:download the manual's that are out their and B:go to the forum.


----------

